# Challenge?



## photog4life (Feb 23, 2012)

hello i am starting a clothing brand and need a logo... i am not good enough at design to make my own... SO if someone would be nice enough to design me a picture i would love it... here is what i am basing it off of 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  it does not have to be exactly like that but pretty similiar... thanks

If i like someones enough to use it you would recieve a gift pack of stickers and a shirt using the design


----------



## EIngerson (Feb 23, 2012)

You realize there are people on here that get paid for that, right?


----------



## o hey tyler (Feb 23, 2012)

EIngerson said:


> You realize there are people on here that get paid for that, right?



...But Dude, it's a pack of stickers!


----------



## cgipson1 (Feb 23, 2012)

Do you own that image you posted.. and are wanting to COPY? I would be willing to be the Actual Owner would be upset about that!


----------



## Bossy (Feb 23, 2012)

^ I don't know, a cross with a sash is pretty basic/ common. The bigger question is do you *really* want that for your logo/brand?​


----------



## photog4life (Feb 23, 2012)

ok recieving more hate than help sooo **** it...


----------



## CCericola (Feb 23, 2012)

You are not going to find anyone here that will create a logo for you free of charge with stolen artwork. If you are low on funds check out crowd sourcing design sites. But beware, you get what you pay for.


----------



## o hey tyler (Feb 23, 2012)

Well.... I'm sorry to break it to you kid, but if you want professional graphic design work better than what you currently have; it's going to cost you some serious dough. More dough than what equates to a pack of stickers and a t-shirt. 

For most people, there needs to be something enticing about it.


----------



## photog4life (Feb 23, 2012)

o hey tyler said:


> Well.... I'm sorry to break it to you kid, but if you want professional graphic design work better than what you currently have; it's going to cost you some serious dough. More dough than what equates to a pack of stickers and a t-shirt.
> 
> For most people, there needs to be something enticing about it.



figured that it was just worth a shot... and to above.. its not stolen my friend drew it... where she got the idea no clue but i got permission from my friend to use it but didnt like all the shading...


----------



## o hey tyler (Feb 23, 2012)

You can always contact my Girlfriend, she's a professional graphic designer.


----------



## CCericola (Feb 23, 2012)

Why don't you ask your friend to just re-draw it then?


----------



## photog4life (Feb 23, 2012)

o hey tyler said:


> You can always contact my Girlfriend, she's a professional graphic designer.


  how much would she charge to do a logo?


----------



## photog4life (Feb 23, 2012)

CCericola said:


> Why don't you ask your friend to just re-draw it then?


i will i just wanted to see if anybody else had a different take on it...


----------



## o hey tyler (Feb 23, 2012)

photog4life said:


> o hey tyler said:
> 
> 
> > You can always contact my Girlfriend, she's a professional graphic designer.
> ...



I don't know, I'll have to ask her. I'll get back to you!


----------



## photog4life (Feb 23, 2012)

o hey tyler said:


> photog4life said:
> 
> 
> > o hey tyler said:
> ...


ok well i also cant promise anything... this is just starting so hard to make any promises.....


----------



## photog4life (Feb 23, 2012)

if you guys want to see the site atleast... it is     wix.com/DeviantBMX/Photos


----------



## EIngerson (Feb 23, 2012)

photog4life said:


> ok recieving more hate than help sooo **** it...



When you get your business up and running, Hook me up with a T-shirt and a stack of stickers for free. If you tell me you're running a business and I have to buy one, you're "hating"

Ya' dig?


----------



## o hey tyler (Feb 23, 2012)

photog4life said:


> o hey tyler said:
> 
> 
> > photog4life said:
> ...



She said conservatively it would cost $800 for a logo design/branding.


----------



## Bossy (Feb 23, 2012)

Check out Fiver.com. There's a bunch of "designers" working for a nickel over there.​


----------



## o hey tyler (Feb 23, 2012)

Bossy said:


> Check out Fiver.com. There's a bunch of "designers" working for a nickel over there.



WOW. :O


----------



## photog4life (Feb 24, 2012)

o hey tyler said:


> photog4life said:
> 
> 
> > o hey tyler said:
> ...


HAHAHAHAHA ok well then in that case ill just brush up on my skills... i can do just about everything but i ussually get bored..


----------



## o hey tyler (Feb 24, 2012)

photog4life said:


> o hey tyler said:
> 
> 
> > photog4life said:
> ...



Oh, you can do everything a graphic designer does? I didn't realize. So you have an eye for good design, font usage, color pallet, and cohesiveness? 

If you get bored with doing work on something you're trying to make money at, you're never going to make money at it.


----------



## photog4life (Feb 24, 2012)

o hey tyler said:


> photog4life said:
> 
> 
> > o hey tyler said:
> ...



 i dont get "bored" i get tired of it because i use gimp so everything takes longer...  and i really am not worried about selling shirts or anything... i am using it as a portfolio of my photos and videos.. mostly videos...


----------

